# Trout behind San Luis Pass



## Charlie Tee (Sep 18, 2011)

Be at the pass this after noon. How far back in the bay do I need to go to fish for trout? I know from you guys I should be looking for mud bottom with shell and grass in the back of the ba. New to all this trout fishing and was hoping to get some general areas, not specific spots behind the San Luis Pass to try my hand at wading. I am corkied up new boots, waders, gulps assassins and will probably get some live shrimp at the Rusty Hook unless you guys think it will be a waste of time. Beautiful day so to the Pass I am headed. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

san luis can be perdy dangerous... be careful out there. not the best place to start for a newb imo.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

You will not find any mud or shell out there either......all sand bars and hard sand bottom.
Thats a great place to wade for trout but later in the year usually.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I did *not* see "lifevest" on your equipment list. A place like San Luis deserves at minimum, a suspender type inflatable vest.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't even worry with a lifevest, in fact, don't even worry about that spot at all ... the mud is so far from the Pass you wouldn't be able to wade to it, try down near Confederate via 8 Mile Road and Sportsmans Road. Plenty of mud and shell in there. Sometimes they want it dragging the bottom this time of year, sometimes they want it just like they do in the summer time.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

i personally know there ...is..mud..down at the pass..it will cost...a pint of shrimp...to find out the...'x'...marks the spot


----------



## Charlie Tee (Sep 18, 2011)

Well I got caught up on a easy job that should have taken 30 minutes and by the time I chased down the parts it turned into a mess. Sorry I should have been more see. We will just be using the ramp at Pass to put the boat in the water. I could put in at the Jamica beach ramp but have been around the back behind the pass. Friend told me that shore across from where you go out of Jamaica Beach is a good spot but I do not know anything about what is around there. From what little I know about launchisiing out of the public ramp at the Pass it just seems to be the better choice to get back in the bay. At least I can get around back there without running aground. Just got down to Galveston and will have to wait until tomorrow to go fishing unless my friend decides to load up the generator and :shamrock:lights to go fishing. I would rather wait until tomorrow and get out on water around 10 am do some drifting, get back up in the bay somewhere and try wading. Thanks for the heads up about wading at the Pass and the lifejacket. I have heard not to swim around there. Maybe Academy or West Marine will have a Hook Setters map of the bay. Thanks for the concern and saftey advice.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

dude if your trying to run the pass and don't have a clue you best not even try! go to places you know and fish. you best learn the pass from someone who fishes the area.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

This is so true!



capt. david said:


> dude if your trying to run the pass and don't have a clue *you best not even try!* go to places you know and fish. you best learn the pass from someone who fishes the area.


----------



## Charlie Tee (Sep 18, 2011)

I am just putting the boat in the water at the pass. Not trying to fish at the San Luis Pass bridge or wade anjywhere near or around it. And the area back in bay, not by the bridge or pass is the only part of thw Galvesron Bay area I do know. Not way back there so much. Sounds like it is the devil's bay or something or you have to be professional guide to even go back in there. I am not looking for a walk in wading area, nor am I asking for secret spots or GPS numbers. Just general area's that have a name I can google and get to and take my first swing at trying this winter pattern. I see guys wading all back in there out of their boats. Never knew it was that hard to fish. Thanks for the warnings I guess. Maybe I can ask some of the locals around here and they can tell me where the beginners pond is. Sorry for my ignororance, never dreamed it could be so dangerous to go back in the bay and drift and wade.


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

No need to fish behind the pass right now. There are several coves on the south shoreline of west bay that have some mud and grass and can be good. Especially in 3 weeks, or so. Fish late afternoon into the evening and look for bait flipping. Throw tops or slow sinking baits. Behind the pass is tricky to navigate and will not really get right until end of April or beginning of May. If not, wade the reefs in chocolate, wade the north shoreline of Christmas or the east end of Bastrop Bay


----------



## Smokindrag (Jan 19, 2012)

If you put in at jamaica beach, when you come out to the bay hang a left and fish the first cove to your left. Ive seen plenty of boats pull in a ways and anchor their boat and wade fish. I havent fished there in a while but been hearing of some decent trout caught in that area. Also try shell island and fishing around the geo tubes. Live shrimp or gulp alive under poppin cork has worked out for me. Good luck!


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

charlie the pass and around it when the tide runs is not for the faint of heart a lot of people have been lost there , thats all everyone is trying to say . it has been 12 yrs since i have fish salt and i to am in your shoes trying to learn the bay , i live up in east texas so its not like i can come down every weekend or every other but i will be back .


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

No harm meant. Just a dangerous place to run a boat if you don't know the area.



Charlie Tee said:


> I am just putting the boat in the water at the pass. Not trying to fish at the San Luis Pass bridge or wade anjywhere near or around it. And the area back in bay, not by the bridge or pass is the only part of thw Galvesron Bay area I do know. Not way back there so much. Sounds like it is the devil's bay or something or you have to be professional guide to even go back in there. I am not looking for a walk in wading area, nor am I asking for secret spots or GPS numbers. Just general area's that have a name I can google and get to and take my first swing at trying this winter pattern. I see guys wading all back in there out of their boats. Never knew it was that hard to fish. Thanks for the warnings I guess. Maybe I can ask some of the locals around here and they can tell me where the beginners pond is. Sorry for my ignororance, never dreamed it could be so dangerous to go back in the bay and drift and wade.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Charlie Tee said:


> I am just putting the boat in the water at the pass. Not trying to fish at the San Luis Pass bridge or wade anjywhere near or around it. And the area back in bay, not by the bridge or pass is the only part of thw Galvesron Bay area I do know. Not way back there so much. Sounds like it is the devil's bay or something or you have to be professional guide to even go back in there. I am not looking for a walk in wading area, nor am I asking for secret spots or GPS numbers. Just general area's that have a name I can google and get to and take my first swing at trying this winter pattern. I see guys wading all back in there out of their boats. Never knew it was that hard to fish. Thanks for the warnings I guess. Maybe I can ask some of the locals around here and they can tell me where the beginners pond is. Sorry for my ignororance, never dreamed it could be so dangerous to go back in the bay and drift and wade.


I have been wadefishing that area for 50 years. Mostly in the surf near the pass. Boat navigation is tricky. Sandbars constantly shifting and massive sand flats on the bay side. When waters are clear and sun is high, you can see the various channels. Don't be afraid, just be cautious. As for life jackets, certainly at all times. But be very very cautious during times of strong outgoing current. I almost lost my own life as a young man while wading the surf near the pass on a strong outgoing tide. I was a national championship swimmer at the time but still could not beat the current. Waders on an outside bar reached out rod tips that I grabbed and they pulled me on to the sandbar. I no longer wade the surf there when the current is ripping out, but I don't fear a strong incoming current.


----------



## LonestarFenceCo.com (Jul 17, 2011)

The reason everyone is telling you to avoid the pass is because it is very hard to run unless you know it well. Even guys that know it well smack a sandbar from time to time. Put in at sea isle (which is 10 mins down the road from the pass) and you can run just about anywhere in the bay from there. Look for shell and mud in water from 3-5', should be fish there. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Charlie Tee said:


> Maybe I can ask some of the locals around here and they can tell me where the beginners pond is. Sorry for my ignororance, never dreamed it could be so dangerous to go back in the bay and drift and wade.


The pass is that dangerous and then some..not just the pass itself but the system of sandbars and channels on the bayside which you seem to be refering to. I learned it from guys that have been fishing it for 60+ years and they still treat it with the utmost respect because they have seen many people die there.


----------



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

like everybody else said---there's lots of sandbars, etc at the pass. You can be running in 15 to 20 ft and then hit sand. I've had to pull several boats off of bars that ran aground out there. If and when you decide to hit that area, or any new area that you're not familiar with, study it on google earth before you go out---you may see potential hazards, routes to navigate and places that may hold some fish. Good luck.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Capt. David give him your phone number. He may need it.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

There are trout there right now; A spot that I always wade with at least one or two other buddies, there are several good areas in the bay inside the pass, the trout in that area with my experience bite the best with a strong incoming/outgoing tide.... Without the strong tidal movement, they usually shut down. Gulp under a cork with a 3 ft. leader is the best fish finding tool when they are lethargic.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree with everyone who is telling you not to attempt it if your not familiar with it. Look at the image of it on Google Earth, those sandbars have moved since then and are always changing. On good days you can see the cuts between them. The best thing to do is to have someone who knows the area in the boat and you drive the boat while listening to them about where to go. This way you'll get a first hand feel for the area. Tha same theory applies for cold pass. There are some chanels marked in SLP and they make a good starting reference, like the chanel in front of bird island. Just across the island is a large sand flat. It is sometimes visible and other times its a foot or so under. If you do attempt just keep your wits and don't try to just cut across it. Good luck


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I speak from experience on getting stuck on a bar for hours on an outgoing tide. I agree with the individual who mentioned launching at sea isle. I'd stay right off the channel and try several spots until you find the fish. That entire area around SLP is extremely hard to navigate.

Have you thought about the Blue Hole by Moody Gardens? Lots of fish caught in that deeper water this time of year.

Best of Luck!!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

The pass is a lot better when the temp is a little closer to 70. 
There are fish out in the bay from there but as they say you need to follow someone out because your tracks from one winter to the next will change. we can all vouch for that.  

Going up cold Pass is just as bad about changing too. 

If you want -run it on a sunny day and slowly lay your tracks in if you cannot follow someone.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Charlie Tee said:


> I am just putting the boat in the water at the pass. Not trying to fish at the San Luis Pass bridge or wade anjywhere near or around it. And the area back in bay, not by the bridge or pass is the only part of thw Galvesron Bay area I do know. Not way back there so much. Sounds like it is the devil's bay or something or you have to be professional guide to even go back in there. I am not looking for a walk in wading area, nor am I asking for secret spots or GPS numbers. Just general area's that have a name I can google and get to and take my first swing at trying this winter pattern. I see guys wading all back in there out of their boats. Never knew it was that hard to fish. Thanks for the warnings I guess. Maybe I can ask some of the locals around here and they can tell me where the beginners pond is. Sorry for my ignororance, never dreamed it could be so dangerous to go back in the bay and drift and wade.


Thanks for the warnings you guess? Why don't you go find a pay-to-fish pond and stay there with an attitude like that. We have enough jackwagons on the bay as it is. Dick.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> Thanks for the warnings you guess? Why don't you go find a pay-to-fish pond and stay there with an attitude like that. We have enough jackwagons on the bay as it is. Dick.


Leading by example I see. Your attitude definitely isn't helping either. 
the op was excited to fish a new spot and prolly wasn't expecting everyone's responses. No big Deal.

OP. the one thing we have in common here is the love to fish. The area in question takes the lives of a few anglers every year. The last thing anyone of us want is for it to happen to a fellow 2cooler or anyone else doin what we all love to do. Just friendly advice. Fishin ain't worth dieing for.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

stay left in the chanel leaving the county park, all around bird island fishing the guts from wading on the sandbars works well
titlium tatlum from cold pass all up and down shorelines for reds and flounder work well
if your gonna anchor the chanel under the bridge you will need anchor chain , freelining shrimp work well here
just dont run around the area wide open until you know it better and the sandbars will be no problems


----------



## Charlie Tee (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow...Some interesting replys...Okay guys...Since I do know how to get around.behind the pass as it is the only part of the bay I do know, I put in at Jamica, kinda of foggy so ww just drifted the geo tubes. No trout but we loaded up on flounder. Sorry I was not born wirh a corkie up my rear end and felt the need to ask for some advice. Thank you for the help guys.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Charlie Tee said:


> Sorry I was not born wirh a corkie up my rear end and felt the need to ask for some advice. Thank you for the help guys.


LOL!


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

A good way to learn it would be to head out of KOA and head towards the shoreline veering right heading towards Bird Island. If you stay to the right of BI just behind it you can set a drift all the way out to 5' of water and then motor back. There is only one bar that you can get hung up on doing this. South wind is best for this scenario. Make sure it's green H2O so you can see the guts and bars when you first do this... I make new way points for the pass every spring cause things change, bars shift and new secondary guts are forming ever year! Take it slow at first....But don't be afraid!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Mr. Tee*



Won Mo Kasst said:


> Thanks for the warnings you guess? Why don't you go find a pay-to-fish pond and stay there with an attitude like that. We have enough jackwagons on the bay as it is. Dick.


I was going to simply tell you to add me to the long list of "been there done that all my life" around SLP and to this day I am especially careful my first trip in the spring - it is never the way you remember it.

But then I saw the sage advise quoted above and have to say I am impressed with the attitude of a 23 year veteran of this earth. Just remember, he too will be an old amateur at something one day.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

I forgot to mention...A good thing to keep are about 3 to 4 - 1 1/2" PVC pipes about 4' long on your boat. If stuck just stick one up under the bow and push boat repeat process every 2' until one comes under the stern and repeat again...I don't use mine much. I keep em just in case but was able to help a guy and his kid in a 22' pathfinder get off a bar one day doing this...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I did not know the pass was dangerous until the late 80's then I wondered my my dad always sent me wading under that darn bridge.


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

ya took my jon boat our there with a buddy one day...had to drag my boat over a sandbar. wasn't fun


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

What u catch Charlie T

every time we get a hurricane it changes, noticed after Alica that the whole right side if you are standing at the pass and looking at the mainland became one giant sandbar..


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Trout near San Luis Pass*

As you have read... wade fishing can be dagerous at San Luis Pass due to the current. Over the years, many people have drowned near or at San Luis Pass ... usually from wade fishing with no life jacket or from swimming in that area. I have fished there many times. These days, though, I fish out of a boat. However, I have caught my all time largest speckled trout there (or near there). I prefer to cross the San Luis Pass bridge from Galveston Island to Brazoria County and fish from two nice spots that I have found to be trout productive. I have only fished there in the warm months of May, June, July, August, and September. The 1st spot (free) is to cross the bridge and continue to drive along the Blue Water Highway towards Surfside, TX. From San Luis Pas you will drive no more than 3 or 4 miles, turn onto the beach. This are of beach is known as *Follette's Island*. I fish the Follette's Island Beach Surf for spotted sea trout using either live bait (prefer croaker or even mud minnows) on a popping cork. Or do the same with an artificial such as Gulp Alive Shrimp. Both work well. As for Follette's Beach Surf, my best catch ever for spotted sea trout was two big girls that weighed in at 11.1 lbs (33 in) and 11.4 lbs (34 in). I caught them 7 years ago on the same outing. It was July 5 at that time. The second spot (cost is minimal) is the *San Luis Pass / Brazoria County RV Park*. The park is located at the end of the San Luis Pass Bridge on the Brazoria County side of the pass. Just look for the *Bright Light Conv. Store*, turn right. This park has a nice "fishing wall with night lights" that is a great spot for night time sea trout fishing. I have used the rv park for camping when I am in the area. A really nice rv park! If you pay to stay there, you have the right to use the wall! The park people are very good about keeping the park for paid use only, so there is usually no crowd to deal with... I now live in San Antonio, TX. I lived in Brazoria County for 20 years... this area has always been one of my favorite places to fish the salt!


----------



## Charlie Tee (Sep 18, 2011)

I started fishing back behind the pass around April last year. Fished back there 4 days a week till probably November. And yes I have seen a bunch of boats run aground many, many times.

We left outta there one morning going to the left out of the KOA ramp over to that pier which I know to me as "Diana's Honey Hole". Right as we idled outta there some guy in a big ole Keener came a blazin by us and right where the poles that mark the shallow water he turned hard to the right instead of staying to the left.

Nobody got thrown out of the boat. When we got up to them we idled on over close to them and asked to if we could give them some help. Guy said "Do we look like we need your help?" My buddy said "do want us to help you are not?" He said no.

We went over to that pier and limited out on trout. He told me lets go over to redfish alley and get us some flounder and redfish. Once again we asked the guy if he needed some help. Once again he said no.

So we go over into "tiffa taffada" and limited out on redfish real quick. Nice ones. He said we needed some mullet and went over by the shore past the houses as you go out on the left of the boat ramp. Known to me as Mullet Row.

Guy was still sitting there a gunning and a revving that 250 Merc like he was going to get a check from the state for dredgin a cut through there. We went over there and asked him again.

The tide was just starting to go down by then. So we went back over into "tiffa taffada" and I caught a nice fat 22" flounder and my buddy landed 4. Smallest a 17 and the biggest a 19. He "forgot" to tell me to let the flounder bite the mullet and then wait 10 or 15 seconds and then set the hook. 

The redfish were wearing us out and since we were already limited out from our first go around we packed it up and headed to the house. Had us some fried trout and grilled us up the 2 smallest flounder a floatin in butter and garlic. 

High tide was about 1am that night so around 11 we loaded up the generator and lights to go and fish the hole right across from outlet at the KOA.

We saw the guy still over on the sandbar as we headed out. Took the bait awhile to come in but before high tide we were limited out on trout. Darn sandies came in all the sudden that was all we could catch. First one I caught was 15 inches which I thought was a nice sandie. Anyway we loaded up the cooler with probably 50 before he said I aint cleaning one of them so it is all on you.

Short story long we went back over there as the tide was ripping on in there and asked him again if he needed some help. He said no and the girl on the boat told him to shut up and yes they needed our help. Got everybody out of the boat except Mr. No and had her off of there in about 15 minutes.

Since we just slayed them not too far back in bay this spring, summer, fall and were not doing too good was why I asked for some help. 

Guess I should be more careful how I respond to reply's as I seem to have raised the ire of one of our esteemed members. Maybe I can send him a "corkie plug" to sooth the savage beast.

:goldfish:


----------

